# I would like to ask about a Brain Training program



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I provide a lot of 'brain games' for my dogs, they have a lot of fun, get to use their brains and their senses, and tires them out often both mentally and physically. 

I started with this game: https://www.clickertraining.com/101-things-to-do-with-a-box

I also 'Feed the chickens' - toss a handful or two of kibble or treats out in the grass (or snow) and let them go 'Find it'. 

You can teach 'Find it' by hiding smelly treats in the house (to start with), make it easy to begin with, have your dog sit and watch you 'hide' the treats, and then return to him and release him to go 'find it'. 

If you are handy this is a great way for dogs to use their minds - my dog love this one : https://www.cuteness.com/12646621/how-to-make-a-spinning-bottle-puzzle-feeder-for-dogs

some other ideas. https://www.babble.com/pets/10-brain-games-to-challenge-and-entertain-your-pet/


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I think my wife might be interested in something like that for me.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

1oldparson said:


> I think my wife might be interested in something like that for me.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great thread! Thanks for the info and a chuckle.


----------



## webbmichael (Apr 8, 2020)

1oldparson said:


> I think my wife might be interested in something like that for me.


There are so many different programs, but most of them are sheer deception. For example, there are many scammers who simply copy articles from the Internet and sell them for very big money, so you have to be very careful. My brother could not train the dog himself and decided to find a reliable training program. At first, he began to read reviews of people and professional trainers. There are a lot of programs, but not all programs are of high quality. He found brain training for dogs reviews on the website and decided to buy this program and in just a month he made his dog super smart and obedient and it is very cool! So be careful when choosing a dog training program!


----------

